# [kernel] raid1 system

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Suite à la mise à jour du kernel linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 vers linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12, le système ne redémarre plus. J'ai utilisé la commande genkernel all après avoir créer le fichier de configuration dans /etc/kernels.

L'erreur de boot indique dans le boot n'arive pas à trouver le point de montage /. Le kernel ne peut identifier la ressource raid1 sur /dev/md3.

grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.34-gentoo-r12)
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 root=/dev/md3 domdadm md=3,/dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3 vga=791 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1920x1080-32@60
> ...

 

Avez-vous une idée de la cause du problème ?

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu compilé tous les modules externes ?

Ton ami est module-rebuild  :Wink: 

Et n'y a-t-il pas des configurations à mettre à jour ?

Ton ami est elogv et dispatch-conf  :Wink: 

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Concernant module-rebuild, le travail a déjà été effectué.

Et j'ai déjà utilisé dispatch-conf.

Par contre je n'avais pas connaissance d'elogv que je viens de déployer à l'instant.

J'ai bien activé les pilotes RAID 0/1 dans le kernel.

D'autres pistes à explorer ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, donne-nous tes configs. Sans infos à part "a marche pu", on ne peut pas t'aider  :Wink: 

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 17 Nov 2010 10:45:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.4

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr en"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X acl amd64 avahi berkdb bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri firefox gdbm gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal http iconv iproute2 ipsec ipv6 java jpeg mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntpl ntplonly nvidia opengl openmp openssh openssl pam pcre perl png policykit pppd python readline session sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype ttf unicode wmf xml xorg xulrunner zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

/etc/mdadm.cond

```
ARRAY /dev/md1 metadata=0.90 UUID=e4e50e75:5f224c57:5c0aebce:98e629bd

ARRAY /dev/md3 metadata=0.90 UUID=e6f61841:7fc48483:115bdd5f:492990d6
```

eselect kernel list

```
Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6

  [2]   linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 *
```

module-rebuld list

```
** Packages which I will emerge are:

   =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31

   =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.2.10
```

mount (kernel 2.3.34-r6)

```
rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/md3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/md1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)
```

cat /proc/mdstat

```
Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10] 

md1 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdb1[1]

      40064 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md3 : active raid1 sda3[0] sdb3[1]

      966229312 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

unused devices: <none>
```

----------

